
Ask HN: Win10 Power User Resources? - tintintint
It has finally happened and after more than a decade of diving ever deeper into the Linux ecosystem, I am somewhat forced by work to stick with Win 10.<p>Now, configuring Win10 isn&#x27;t always a breeze. I have moved some of my tasks to WSL and I found some useful Registry tweaks (e.g. changing the window titlebar height). Lucky for me, I have local admin rights.<p>But now I am looking for a more in-depth guide to tweaking the best out of my system. It&#x27;s a pity that Windows Tools are so often closed source and it becomes hard to see wht they actually change in the system (aside from trust issues).<p>Can you recommend books, websites, anything useful for getting deeper into the relevant workings of Windows for a user that likes to take the most out of their Win10 setup?<p>Or are full Admin Guides the better way to go?<p>An equivalent of the Archlinux Wiki would be heaven, hah! But well...
======
nocubicles
You might like this thing -
[https://github.com/microsoft/PowerToys](https://github.com/microsoft/PowerToys)

~~~
tintintint
ah yes, this is a very nice collection. especially fancyzones seems to be a
lot more useful than plain snapping functionality.

and keyboardmanager! <3

and markdown preview in file explorer!

thanks!

------
runjake
Twitter: @shanselman and @jenmsft. Lots of personal stuff and cat photos, but
some real power user gems in their tweets.

Web/YouTube: Scott Hanselman's website and YouTube channel is a good jumping
off point for power users.

~~~
tintintint
thanks! seems good but unfortunately hard to use for reference. I'll check
them out one in a while though :)

